# [solved]Virtualbox startet nicht

## lukasletitburn

Hi, ich habe VirtualBox laut diesem Howto installiert. 

```
http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/VirtualBox
```

 Beim Systemstart lädt er auch das vboxdrv module jedoch sobald ich in der console virtualbox eingeben sagt er mir schlicht und einfach Kommando nicht gefunden? 

Habe schon 2x emergt sobald ich die Syntax für den run to boot für baselayout 2 hinzufüge kommt eine Fehlermeldung und wenn ich es für Baselayout 1 eingebe kommt der Fehler Kommando nicht gefunden.Last edited by lukasletitburn on Mon May 16, 2011 8:20 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## firefly

öhm das binary heißt VirtualBox und so stehts auch im HOWTO (siehe letzte zeiel in der Run section http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/VirtualBox#Run) ....

----------

## lukasletitburn

ja das ist mir bewusst.

----------

## firefly

ja und? hast du auch VirtualBox eingegeben oder virtualbox? (also die Groß-Kleinschreibung ist wichtig)

----------

## lukasletitburn

Schande über mein Haupt. ohne Reboot hat er auf beides nicht reagiert. nachm Reboot auf VirtualBox. mich wundert es nur was hier ein reboot sooviel ausrichten kann.

----------

## firefly

Dann ist es ja gut wenn es jetzt funktioniert  :Smile: . Am besten du fügst noch ein solved oder gelöst in den titel des threads ein (einfach deine ersten Post bearbeiten)

welches paket hast du genau installiert?

War es app-emulation/virtualbox oder app-emulation/virtualbox-bin?

Wenn es app-emulation/virtualbox-bin ist, dann lag es daran, dass über dieses Paket virtualbox nach /opt installiert wird. Und der pfad zu dem Binaries (/opt/bin)muss dann in der PATH environment variable stehen.

Hast du eventuell zeitgleich ein update auf baselayout2 gemacht? Denn mit baselayout2 wird in /etc/env.d die datei 00basic installiert, in der der pfad /opt/bin zu der PATH variable hinzugefügt wird. (wenn env-update ausgeführt wurde, vermutlich wurde dies implizit durch ein ebuild gemacht)

Durch den Neustart und dem neu Anmelden wurde für die laufende login session die PATH variable um /opt/bin erweitert. Es hätte auch eine Neuanmeldung ausgereicht.

----------

## lukasletitburn

@ firefly

app-emulation/virtualbox

danke für die ausführliche Info.

nun will ich aber noch weiter machen  :Very Happy: 

ich will compiz installieren nun ist die Frage 

x11-wm/compiz-fusion oder x11-wm/compiz da sich beides noch nicht im stable stelle ich diese frage.

Ich will den Würfel erzeugen und auf der 4 Arbeitsfläche soll nur noch die Virtualbox laufen.

Welches compiz  :Very Happy: 

----------

## firefly

 *lukasletitburn wrote:*   

> @ firefly
> 
> app-emulation/virtualbox
> 
> danke für die ausführliche Info.
> ...

 

Pro thread bitte nur ein Thema :)Siehe auch die Foren-Regeln

----------

